# 6.5 b&s head gasket replacement



## wizzy214 (Mar 24, 2007)

6.5 briggs and stratton horzontal shaft

the head gasket leaks and i want to replace it. Do i have to mess with a cam or cam chain? or can i remove the valve cover and then the head?

thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You do not have to remove the camshaft to replace the head gasket. If your engine is an over head valve design, you will have to reset the valve clearances and remove and reinstall the push rods that operate the valve rocker arms.


----------



## wizzy214 (Mar 24, 2007)

im taking it apart tonight, ill post some pics too.


----------



## wizzy214 (Mar 24, 2007)

its a 6hp. 








































and a little wire brush all is new








parts









and it sits out in the north west rain. could this be my spark problem?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The coil may not have a good ground, this could be the cause of any spark problems. Remove the coil and clean the mounting points and recheck for spark.

The head gasket did not look like it was leaking from the picture. I noticed you also pulled off a cell phone from your engine, where was that mounted?? I have never run across that before...


----------



## wizzy214 (Mar 24, 2007)

back when the motor was running, oil will drip from the head gasket about 5 drops per hour.

and all that carbon build up up, i suppose is from running mix 32:1, all my old 2 stroke mix seems to go into my lawn mower and my pressure washer.


----------



## wizzy214 (Mar 24, 2007)

when i put it all back together, does the piston have to be TDC or does it matter?
cause i just eyeballed it and put the piston from the pic when i took the head off.

thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It does not matter where the piston is when you reassemble the head to the engine. When you set the valve clearances, the piston needs to be at 1/4" past TDC on the power stroke of the engine.


----------



## wizzy214 (Mar 24, 2007)

30yearTech said:


> It does not matter where the piston is when you reassemble the head to the engine. When you set the valve clearances, the piston needs to be at 1/4" past TDC on the power stroke of the engine.


umm whats the power stroke? can you notice it when turning the flywheel?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The power stroke begins as soon as the intake valve closes, as the piston starts back up this is the beginning of the compression/power stroke, when the piston stops moving upwards this is TDC (Top Dead Center). Continue past this point until the piston starts moving down aprox 1/4" and then set the valve clearances.


----------



## wizzy214 (Mar 24, 2007)

is this the intake valve?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, the rocker arm circled in red is the intake valve on this engine.


----------



## wizzy214 (Mar 24, 2007)

im having trouble finding the power stroke of the piston.

after the intake valve closes, ill put my thumb over the spark plug hole and it feels like it pressurizes, when the exhaust valve starts to open. while turning the flywheel.

and im not sure how to set the valves, i just push down on the lifter and move the metal piece over on top of the rod.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You need to use a probe, like a pencil or straw. Insert the probe into the spark plug hole after the intake valve closes. Then slowly rotate the flywheel and observe the probe. When it stops moving out of the spark plug hole this is TDC, continue past this point until the probe dips back in about 1/4" and then set the valves.


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

30yeartech...........while I agree that "extra" part looked like a it was a "dead ringer" for a cell phone, it actually was a remote start keypad.

Please - no texting while opersting machinery..............LOL


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Maytag said:


> 30yeartech...........while I agree that "extra" part looked like a it was a "dead ringer" for a cell phone, it actually was a remote start keypad.
> 
> Please - no texting while opersting machinery..............LOL


I did not know that! I always though I was a bit of a technophobe, but you got one on me...


----------

